# Ammo Hoarders



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

How many on here are guilty of hoarding more ammo than the average hunter will use in a lifetime? I went to 4 stores yesterday looking for 17hmr. Nothing in stock, then I noticed the prices of 30-06. Last year I bought two boxes of Rem Corelok and got the rebate and still have a box and a half.

If I would have known people would turn paranoa and arm themselves for the zombie apocalypse I may have bout a couple more 50 packs of 17hmr. Where is the common sense? When at Dunhams yesterday a perfect example of this logic walked in behind me. He was looking for 9mm and pissed because the store hadn't received any stock. His statement of "I bought 4 cases for 30% less last year." I smiled and asked him if he shot through that ammo already, he said "No just half a case" 

I can appreciate those who actually shoot on a regular basis, but to just hoard then complain about the price that you helped influence (supply/demand) is pure ignorance.

I read an article yesterday after coming home to find out what the cause of this shortage is. Materials, powder, etc were all common causes, yet Canadian sporting good stores have stocked shelves, then again they don't have the Obama anti gun fear mongers on the extreme left, nor the extreme right "gotat stock up for the end of the world" freaks we have.

Just more reason to start reloading, only wished rim fire brass and equipment was available.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Go to a gun show and listen to all the theories, some of them are quite humorous. 

Actually I was at one last weekend and there was a guy selling brand new Federal 9mm 115gr FMJ for 15 bucks per box of 50. He never did say why he was selling it. Could have been "Hot" (prevailing theory) or he was hoarding and now he needed the money. He sold all of it though, much to the dismay of the guys selling it for 20 bucks a box or more. 

And yes I bought 4 boxes but plan on shooting this weekend down on the farm.


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

TrekJeff said:


> How many on here are guilty of hoarding more ammo than the average hunter will use in a lifetime? I went to 4 stores yesterday looking for 17hmr. Nothing in stock, then I noticed the prices of 30-06. Last year I bought two boxes of Rem Corelok and got the rebate and still have a box and a half.
> 
> If I would have known people would turn paranoa and arm themselves for the zombie apocalypse I may have bout a couple more 50 packs of 17hmr. Where is the common sense? When at Dunhams yesterday a perfect example of this logic walked in behind me. He was looking for 9mm and pissed because the store hadn't received any stock. His statement of "I bought 4 cases for 30% less last year." I smiled and asked him if he shot through that ammo already, he said "No just half a case"
> 
> ...


So you think that there is no ammo on the shelves because "hoarders" are buying it up? Did you ever ask the retail outlets (Cabela's , Gander Mountain, Walmart, ect...) if they are receiving as much ammo as they have been previously? Also, if they could sell it wouldn't they just order more so Joe average could buy a box or two once in a while and they could make more money? I don't think that the ammo or reloading supplies are out there. Who is buying that much and from who? It is not making it to the stores. It just doesn't make sense. I've heard the conspiracy theories as well. The reality is the ammo orders are just not making it to the stores. And, the components are not making it to the custom loaders like Underwood. 

If someone really knows what is going on I'de like to know. For crying out loud the Homeland Security can't store that much ammo can they?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Reloading components shortages started when Bush was in office, long before anyone outside of Illinois heard of Obama. It is nothing new but panic buying set in. Millions of firearms have been purchased so people buy ammo otherwise it's an expensive club. It is harder to find than it used to plus prices are higher. Over a 172 million back ground checks since 1998 there is no doubt in my mind that most purchased a firearm. http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/nics/reports/1998_2013_state_program_to_date_purpose_ids-033113.pdf

Never let a good crisis go to waste. I believe Winston Churchill coined that phrase so it is nothing new.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

TrekJeff said:


> How many on here are guilty of hoarding more ammo than the average hunter will use in a lifetime? I went to 4 stores yesterday looking for 17hmr. Nothing in stock, then I noticed the prices of 30-06. Last year I bought two boxes of Rem Corelok and got the rebate and still have a box and a half.
> 
> If I would have known people would turn paranoa and arm themselves for the zombie apocalypse I may have bout a couple more 50 packs of 17hmr. Where is the common sense? When at Dunhams yesterday a perfect example of this logic walked in behind me. He was looking for 9mm and pissed because the store hadn't received any stock. His statement of "I bought 4 cases for 30% less last year." I smiled and asked him if he shot through that ammo already, he said "No just half a case"
> 
> ...


And how much wasted gas time energy stress was it worth ??

Plenty of ammo can be had online

http://ammoseek.com/?gun=rimfire&cal=88

Just got to follow the ammo sites daily because when the have it it typically goes quick but things are slowing down.

Dealing with the crap you list is old school

The price of shipping far outweighs dealing with the BS

Time to get with the times..


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If you want to "start" reloading now, good luck. You think components are available? The same folks hoarding ammo are hoarding reloading supplies. Good luck with that. 
Anyone that didn't see this coming the minute the story on Newton broke was a day late and a dollar short. 
I'm not hoarding, but at the same time, I'm not going to deplete my stock to zero either....same as the guy that walked in behind you. Half a case is pretty easy to burn through at the range. I would consider the fact that he is looking now before he runs out as pretty smart.

Many seem to say it will end soon. I don't think so. All this is doing is reinforcing the the fact that if you want to shoot, you NEED ammo....and all it takes is one event make it scarce. So the hoarding will continue. Many of us that want to shoot on regular basis are re thinking are par levels on ammo. 

And while some might think a case is a lot of ammo, I know guys that can burn that up in a couple afternoons at the range. So while it is a lot for the guy that pulls the trigger on his deer rifle 7 times each fall, it's still just a matter of perspective. 

Now, the guys willing to pay 150% of the "normal" cost are not helping the cause.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Reloading components shortages started when Bush was in office, long before anyone outside of Illinois heard of Obama. It is nothing new but panic buying set in. Millions of firearms have been purchased so people buy ammo otherwise it's an expensive club. It is harder to find than it used to plus prices are higher. Over a 172 million back ground checks since 1998 there is no doubt in my mind that most purchased a firearm. http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/nics/reports/1998_2013_state_program_to_date_purpose_ids-033113.pdf
> 
> Never let a good crisis go to waste. I believe Winston Churchill coined that phrase so it is nothing new.


Exactly! Look at the number of new shooters and gun owners we have? Gun ownership is at all time highs. Ammo makers are working around the clock, even expanding facilities. Homeland security has nothing to do with it. People are buying it.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish the govt would threaten to ban F150's and SUVs just like guns/ammo.
This area could use a similar boost in production.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I read ammo production is up over 300% this year compared to years past. Yes, I believe the retailers are getting roughly that increase in shipments as well. It's just as soon as it hits the shelves it's gone. Ammo that would usually sit there for months is gone within an hour of it hitting the shelves. Of course I've had no problem getting my 165grain remington 06 ammo. I actually had no idea how much I had....it seemed everytime I went grocery shopping I was grabbing a couple of boxes. If history is any tell, it'll take me four lifetimes to get through it.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I stopped at a garage sale here in bay city, this guy had and 8ft table stacked with ammo, all diff calibers. Only problem was his prices were outrageous! Gouger!


Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> I stopped at a garage sale here in bay city, this guy had and 8ft table stacked with ammo, all diff calibers. Only problem was his prices were outrageous! Gouger!


Why?? If someone is willing to pay the price for something that is basically a luxury then how is the customer being gouged?? If the ammo was a necessity then I doubt that the customer would be going to garage sales looking for it.

It is still a free enterprise system we live under.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Homeland security has nothing to do with it. People are buying it.


Wrong! Various government agencies have been stockpiling ammo too. IRS, DHS, FDA, etc, to the tone of over 2B (yes, billion) rounds in the past year. What do they need it for?? I dont know, but im damn sure gonna have my stockpile too when they come knocking.



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

alex-v said:


> Why?? If someone is willing to pay the price for something that is basically a luxury then how is the customer being gouged?? If the ammo was a necessity then I doubt that the customer would be going to garage sales looking for it.
> 
> It is still a free enterprise system we live under.


Because buying something for less or at market value and selling it for way more than the market value just because they feel like they can get more for it during a particular certain time is gouging. Just like gas going up on holiday weekends. However, believe me I was not looking for any ammo at a garage sale, I garage sale for antiques. Just saying I seen it and noticed the prices. 

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I would like to hoard some 22 ammo but my kids and grandkids keep shooting it up before I can hoard it.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

downrange said:


> Wrong! Various government agencies have been stockpiling ammo too. IRS, DHS, FDA, etc, to the tone of over 2B (yes, billion) rounds in the past year. What do they need it for?? I dont know, but im damn sure gonna have my stockpile too when they come knocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not really wrong. Yes, they have been buying ammo, but the conspiracy theory nut jobs need some tin foil hats. I doubt they will be knocking on your door anytime soon. Unless you give them reason to. My point was, the gov't is not buying ammo just to keep it out of your hands which is exactly what people are insinuating when they mention it. 

I have no issue with anyone stockpiling ammo...myself included! You have every right to own as much as you want. 

How much ammo do you think will be manufactured this year?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Swamp Monster said:


> How much ammo do you think will be manufactured this year?


As much as they can possibly manufacture.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

ESOX said:


> As much as they can possibly manufacture.


In 2012, manufacturers produced 12 billion rounds of ammo according to the NSSF. They will probably produce 15 billion rounds or more in 2013. So in the past couple of years, 2 billion by the feds is not as big a deal as the foil hat crew would like everyone to believe. Sounds good on internet forums though. Certainly ok to question those large purchases but it is not the reason we are seeing the market we are right now. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I did check into reloading supplies and for what I would want, .44 and 30-06, there's availability other than primers...lol

As far as the stress and gas, I was at a VA appointment in Cadillac, hit dunhams, meijers, walmart and MC on the way back to 131, no gas wasted..ok, maybe a 1/4:lol: and getting with the times, the availability to buy online...shipping at $14, the two boxes of 17hmr would average to around $20 a box, well you have more expendable cash then me


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys also have to keep in mind too that many of the ammo manufacturers don't run all calibers all the time on the lines. They have to speculate what the demand might be, run that particular cartridge for a few days (or weeks), stock it up, and then turn the line over for a different run. A full blown ammo production line costs a couple million bucks. It takes billions of rounds to make one profitable. Remington reps told me they have added two lines in the last two years and are running around the clock.

But as for rifle ammo, they might run 7mm for a week, and then not run more until the next year. After that week, that line might get switched over to 30-06 for a couple months, then to 300winmag. And changing out a line isn't super easy, costs production time, etc. Ammo like 223 and 9mm might have their own full time lines...didn't ask. The smaller the company, the more difficult it is to keep up on all calibers.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl said:


> Because buying something for less or at market value and selling it for way more than the market value just because they feel like they can get more for it during a particular certain time is gouging.
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I hate to tell you this, but it isn't gouging. People can ask whatever price they want. 
You aren't forced to buy. If you don't buy, you aren't gouged.
I want to buy Apple stock at it's initial offering price, but no one will sell me their stock at that price. It's initial price in 1980 was $22, now it's around $500. 
Does that make them gougers?


----------

